# Jamis Parker 2 | all mountain to freeride conversion help



## themotocrossracer (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, today I just picked up my Jamis Parker 2. The guy that I bought it from had it set up for all mountain. I need to switch out some parts to make it more suitable for Downhill/Freeride. I'm fairly new into this and I need help with what parts i'm gonna need to get and which parts are best. Please help! Pictures provided below.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I would start with wider bars, shorter stem, converting the triple to a single, and adding a chainguide. Stem and bars can probably be had for $20 each second hand, triple to single would require some shorter chainring bolts. Chainguide will be necessary if you go 1x.
What year is it? I understand some years had trouble with weak chainstays.


----------



## themotocrossracer (Nov 10, 2013)

cerebroside said:


> I would start with wider bars, shorter stem, converting the triple to a single, and adding a chainguide. Stem and bars can probably be had for $20 each second hand, triple to single would require some shorter chainring bolts. Chainguide will be necessary if you go 1x.
> What year is it? I understand some years had trouble with weak chainstays.


Thanks for the reply! How wide should the bars be? The ones on the bike already are 27in wide. And how many teeth should the front sprocket be if I change it to single? I'm not sure of the year, either 08 or 09.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

themotocrossracer said:


> Thanks for the reply! How wide should the bars be? The ones on the bike already are 27in wide. And how many teeth should the front sprocket be if I change it to single? I'm not sure of the year, either 08 or 09.


Bar width, stem length, and front ring size are going to be a personal preference things. I run a 35-40 mm stem, 750-785 mm bars, and a 32 front depending on bike.

Looks like it is actually a 2008 Parker I, based on paintjob and spec. Sounds like that year had issues, you might want to read up on it and keep an eye out for cracks. I would guess that it won't be a problem for a new rider, but I don't have any personal experience with the issue.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a Parker 2 and love it. However, it is set up single speed with a Yes tensioner and I use it for dirt jumps and AM. The FIRST thing I would say to change is that RS Bar rear shock. I rode mine one time with it in and it had to go. That shock felt unresponsive, sluggish, and harsh. I ended up putting a Fox RP23 in it and the bike rode 100% different and better. 

Also, pay attention to that rear triangle. They are notorious to snapping, I broke two. Jamis used to be real good on replacement of these, but a second hand Parker that is 5 years old may be hard to get a factory replacement. 

It's a great bike, you will love it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

probably already has cracks. 5 bike years is like 50 human years...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

No way to tell how hard or how much it was ridden. Those look like original spec tyres.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I meant to post this pic with my post, but I guess it didn't want to attach. But here is my Parker. I have done some FR and a bit of DH with her, but mainly DJ and AM.

**edit** I failed to mention I bought the frame only new. I built it myself, even the wheels with blue nipples.. Special right! ut:ut:  I'd look into getting a beefier wheelset too. If I remember correctly, the Parker came stock with Alex rims? Looks like you have a WTB rear and an Alex front.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

themotocrossracer said:


> Thanks for the reply! How wide should the bars be? The ones on the bike already are 27in wide. And how many teeth should the front sprocket be if I change it to single? I'm not sure of the year, either 08 or 09.


Bar width is up to what feels comfortable to you. I went from 27" to 29" and now 31". 31" is alot but I run that length on my DH bike so I like to keep it the same. Now, 31" is not so good for DJ, but I feel good with that length and love the feel of longer bars for control. Again, it all up to personal comfort and control. For your chainrings, I run a 32t, single ring up front. What you put up front depends how you want to ride. Doing alot of climbing? Go with dual/triple ring up front. Pointing it downhill alot? Go with single ring up front. A bike is your canvas, go with what fits and feels good to you for how you want to use it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sodak said:


> ...I'd look into getting a beefier wheelset too. If I remember correctly, the Parker came stock with Alex rims?


you say that like its a bad thing. those revolutions you sport are made by alex. rebranded alex rims are everywhere...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you say that like its a bad thing. those revolutions you sport are made by alex. rebranded alex rims are everywhere...


Not saying anything bad about Alex rims. It's just the OEM wheelset on the Parker was the bottom line of Alex rims. They are very soft/weak for DH.


----------



## themotocrossracer (Nov 10, 2013)

sodak said:


> I have a Parker 2 and love it. However, it is set up single speed with a Yes tensioner and I use it for dirt jumps and AM. The FIRST thing I would say to change is that RS Bar rear shock. I rode mine one time with it in and it had to go. That shock felt unresponsive, sluggish, and harsh. I ended up putting a Fox RP23 in it and the bike rode 100% different and better.
> 
> Also, pay attention to that rear triangle. They are notorious to snapping, I broke two. Jamis used to be real good on replacement of these, but a second hand Parker that is 5 years old may be hard to get a factory replacement.
> 
> It's a great bike, you will love it.


Thanks man!! But yeah, i'm not too happy with the suspension set up on it. I'm gonna try to find something that's secondhand at a cheaper price for the front and rear. But this is my list so far.

-Wider bars, 30in.
- 40mm stem
- New tires, front/rear
- grips
- Single chainring in the front
- chain guide
And that's about it for now. That's with my budget permitting. Haha! After that will come suspension and a new wheel set. But thank you for the advice man. I will deffinently be checking for cracks after every ride. Lol!! Can't wait to get this son of a b!itch out on the trails!!


----------

